# Where can I purchase Walnut lumber in NYC area?



## drainyoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi folks, newbie here. Just started working with wood and building furniture for my house and I think I'm addicted. I've been using wood that I find at Lowes, but now I want to start using Walnut, I just love the way it looks, but I can't seem to find any lumberyard or shop in the NYC area that sells it as dimensional lumber. I'm looking to build a dinning room table next and I would love to make it out of Walnut. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

How 'bout reacing out to these guys?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

These guys are reasonable, and UPS brings it right to your door:

http://www.walllumber.com/lum.asp


----------



## drainyoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks folks! I will check both of those out.

What about Rockler? Are they reliable?


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Rockler is usually pretty darn expensive compared to hardwood suppliers. I am in Texas, and it is expensive here. I can only imagine the prices around NYC. Unless you are buying pretty small amounts, like for samples or small bowls or trinkets, I'd stay away from getting wood from Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## drainyoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, but then where is a good source to get pre-cut walnut lumber? I checked the two sources listed here and they seem to just sell the raw wood. I don't have a shop with a bunch of tools, just my little garage space and the essentials, so I'm looking for wood that is close to finished. Rockler seems like one of the few places.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Could you hook up with a cabinet shop that would dimension the rough sawn stock for you? It might be cheaper than buying from Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## drainyoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting. I'll look into that.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I think you're getting good info here drainyoo.

I've been searching far and wide in Florida, and resources for s4s (surfaced four sides=planed as dimension lumber) are very limited.

That said check Craigslist. Click on materials… Type walnut into the search box, and sift. You're in the center of the universe. There is exactly what you want. Just gotta find it.

Cabinet shops are going to have a connection. Outside the city there must surely be a plethora of resources. That said, you are far more likely to find it rough sawn or s2s.

Another possibility: buy rough sawn, rent a planer from Craigslist. (Pay a local guy with a planer to plane it down or let you do it with his planer.) I am going to use this tact with a large piece of Sapele I just bought but is too wide for my planer. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you need to buy that much, I think it would be worth
your while to get out of the city to get it.

Most any yard that sells it rough will plane it for you
for a modest fee… and the yards that sell it rough
have the best prices.

I will have to comment though - if you're expecting
to build a dining table without a jointer and planer
be prepared for some difficulty. You'll need 
bar clamps too.

You can use hand planes as a substitute for a jointer
and planer of course, but unless you're already keen 
on strenuous exercise you will find it quite a 
workout.

Hand tools are fine, but for the beginner machines
save a lot of sweat and simplify the dimensioning
of wood. You will not get satisfactory results 
without going through the process of truing and
squaring the stock yourself.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/mad/3854884347.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/mat/3855066341.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/mat/3893422197.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/mat/3889820777.html

And if you don't mind getting on a bridge and visiting lovely Union NJ, here is a decent deal on some surfaced walnut: 
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/3891536876.html









Yep… Looks like as you move out from the city, prices become more reasonable. This guy seems to have a little slice of heaven:

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/mat/3785836398.html


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't no where you are in NY put there are two places I deal with one is Roberts plywood in deer park Long Island and the other is M L Condon in white plains . Also if looking for some green wood have a frien who has a saw mill and has fresh cut woods pm me if you want more info on his wood


----------



## drainyoo (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. These are all great reccos. I will look into all of them.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 on Condon Lumber. I deal with them at their Stormville location. Prices will probably be less then Roberts.
Condon also has specials listed on their website at their White Plains location.


----------

